# Schriftgröße von Kontrollkästchen ändern !



## HomerSimpsons (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
ich habe in Excel 2002 über die Symbol- bzw. Formatleiste ein Kontrollkästchen in meine Exceltabelle eingebaut! 
So nun möchte ich aber die Schriftgröße innerhalb des Kontrollkästchen verändern!
Wenn ich nun das Kontrollkästchen mit der rechten Maustaste zum Bearbeiten anklicke dann wird die Standard Symbolleiste mit der Auswahl der Schriftgröße und Schriftart etc. oben in meiner Excelleiste deaktiviert. 
Da kann ich dann nichts mehr an der Schriftart/-größe bzgl. meines Textes in dem Kontrollkästchens verändern! 
Auch wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste nun mein Kontrollkästchenfeld anklicke und auf „Steuerelement formatieren“ gehe, ist da keine Auswahl bzgl. Schriftart, -größe des Textes für das Kontrollkästchen! 
Also was mache ich falsch? Wie kann ich denn nun die Schriftgröße in dem Kontrollkästchen verändern 
Gruß 
Frank


----------



## christine krause (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wenn du auf die Eigenschaften deines Kontrollkästchens gehst, wird unter dem Punkt "font" die Schriftart angegeben.
Wenn du mit der Maus mal da hin klickst erscheint ein Button mit 3 Punkten.
Wenn du da drauf klickst, öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem du Schriftart, Schriftgröße und Schriftschnitt (fett, kursiv...) ändern kannst.

Viel Glück,

Christine


----------

